# Einstein's Theory....



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

March 19 was Einstein's birthday. He would have been 128. Few people remember that the Nobel Prize winner married his cousin, Elsa Lowenthal, after his first marriage dissolved in 1919.

He stated that he was attracted to Elsa because she was well endowed. He postulated that if you are attracted to women with large breasts, the attraction is even stronger if there is a DNA connection. This came to be known as Einstein's Theory of Relative Titty.

Oh, be quiet... I didn't write this, I just received it and sent it on to you!...


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

